# American Credit Cards



## awayinamerica (Aug 1, 2007)

What do you have to do to get a credit card in America? Is it hard? Can anyone get one, or do they reject people often?


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*credit cards*



awayinamerica said:


> What do you have to do to get a credit card in America? Is it hard? Can anyone get one, or do they reject people often?


 Hello , I have never applied for an American credit card , i did , however , watch a TV show on that subject a few years ago . It appears a man applied for a credit card for his dog , put all the info on the application form and mailed it off . The pristine card arrived in his mailbox a few days later so 'Rover rolled over çause he was in clover'. Colin


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

I remember reading about a pig whose owner applied for a social security number in the pig's name. The proud porker was soon the recipient of social security payments, as well as disability benefits (I'm mean let's face it, Porky just could NOT get a job!).

Now this was when I was in high school, so you know (cough) it was a couple years ago. I believe it's still fairly easy to get a credit card in America though, as long as you have a clean credit history and a job. You might have to start small, like with a Sears card, but buy a pair of socks or some knickers, pay it off right away, and you'll have a credit history.


----------



## nomad (May 5, 2007)

Being an American...it's usually not that hard. If you have excellent credit rating then no trouble, everyone wants you!!!

I have one through my credit union and only one is enough for me...i certainly never open new ones w/the stores offering immediate extra 15% discount if i open one with such and such store.

It's pretty much a "no-brainer"

Good luck

nomad


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome, Nomad! I have horrible credit, and yet got a store based card last year. I did it because I was making a fairly big purchase, for me, and I could get a big discount. I used a major credit card, and my recent payment history is good, and that's all it took. Once you get one, unfortunately more are easy.


----------



## nomad (May 5, 2007)

*Store Credit Cards*

Synthia,

I remember that store credit cards are a "piece of cake"....mortgages are a different matter...

Glad you were successful.

Have a great day!

nomad


----------



## Intercasa (Sep 18, 2007)

You can start by getting a secured credit card with a limit of 150% or so of the money you place into a security fund. That money will earn nominal interest. With 2 of those cards and prompt payments, after a year or so you'll have an excellent credit rating and then the offers will come in the mail.


----------



## ZARTAN (Nov 18, 2007)

its the same in many other countries. in america, they have credit cards for people with no credit, or bad credit. one company that does this is capital one. its very easy to get a credit card in america.


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, very easy to receive a credit card in America, start with a store credit card and the move on to Visa, Master Card.....
If that is the route you want to go but many Americans are so in debt and I believe a big reason is credit cards.

Diane aka Mamacats
Ragdoll Breeder
Portugal


----------



## jm83 (Jan 27, 2008)

if moving from the Uk is it possible to take credit cards such as capital one and Amex to the US with you and ask the companies to change your card account to a USD account rather than GBP?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

jm83 said:


> if moving from the Uk is it possible to take credit cards such as capital one and Amex to the US with you and ask the companies to change your card account to a USD account rather than GBP?


You can call Amex before you leave the UK and ask. But - I was told when I moved to Germany (from the US) that they would fax the German Amex people and have them send me an application when I got there. It never happened.

To have a US based credit card - whether it's Capital One or Amex - you have to fill out a form and list your employer, debts, etc. Has something to do with the different banking and credit laws between the countries. But you may want to hang onto a UK bank account and at least one UK credit card. It's very handy for visits back!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## tilly (Jan 31, 2008)

You can always get a credit card that requires you to deposit money ($300) and then you can draw against your own money. It is a for people with bad credit to start showing a good credit history if they make their payments on time.

The biggest legal scam with credit cards is that many companies will give you a credit card at a low/reasonable rate. Then when you run up $3000 in charges, they raise the interest to 30% per year, and stack on late fees.


----------



## Joshua_Beverly_Hills (Jul 27, 2008)

tilly said:


> The biggest legal scam with credit cards is that many companies will give you a credit card at a low/reasonable rate. Then when you run up $3000 in charges, they raise the interest to 30% per year, and stack on late fees.


If you turn the tables, the only way you're gonna make any money is when a consumer slacks off or keep balances. 

As a consumer, you've already been told that your APR is variable. It's a matter of you paying off on time and/or having the means to spend. The ball is in your court until you slack. Otherwise, do not bind yourself into "variable APR deals" in the first place. You could get a "fixed APR" line of credit, card or equavalent instead. Again, the ball is in your courts. (from the beginning).
There is also the other thing that, credit card companies do not cater to high risk individuals. (which implies, they're not trying to make money off irresponsible people). They just get denied.

"Legal scam"? Does that include the government taking 30% of your paycheck? "Legal scam" is a big word, dude. 

I dont work for a card company but dont know where you're going with that.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Joshua_Beverly_Hills said:


> If you turn the tables, the only way you're gonna make any money is when a consumer slacks off or keep balances.
> 
> As a consumer, you've already been told that your APR is variable. It's a matter of you paying off on time and/or having the means to spend. The ball is in your court until you slack. Otherwise, do not bind yourself into "variable APR deals" in the first place. You could get a "fixed APR" line of credit, card or equavalent instead. Again, the ball is in your courts. (from the beginning).
> There is also the other thing that, credit card companies do not cater to high risk individuals. (which implies, they're not trying to make money off irresponsible people). They just get denied.
> ...


You're not on the Hannity show here! I assume the Beverly Hills is inherited money like our dear president rather than self generated..


----------



## Joshua_Beverly_Hills (Jul 27, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> You're not on the Hannity show here! I assume the Beverly Hills is inherited money like our dear president rather than self generated..


I have no clue what you're trying to say. I'll let that go.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I think that will work with Amex.


----------



## dave_F (Aug 3, 2008)

When I moved to the US, I got an American Express card in the UK. I used the card in the US for a few months paying my statement in the UK. After about 3 months a called the American Express card company in the US an explain how I wanted to be billed in US dollars and convert the card to a US American Express card. They did no problem. The issue with applying for a US credit card is your lack of credit history. This is one of your major problems over here. The bank do seem to be getting tougher and use your credit history determine your rate. So I would try the Amex route.

Hope that helps.

Dave


----------

